# New to speaker building, need some ideas on my project



## alexgmoon (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I am new to speaker building, and I am just bouncing some ideas around in my head for my first build.

I would like to build some tower speakers for cheap, and I would like them to be three way speakers.

For each tower, I am thinking about using HiVi speakers.

Tweeter= HiVi SD1.1-A
Mid= Hivi B3N
Woofer= Hivi B8N

if i were to use a wmtmw design, what would my power handling look like?

Also, I am thinking of using a box similar to the 1.618 builds, except with two woofers.

would thins sound good? and what suggestions do you have for the project.

Thank you very much


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack!! :T

You are brave going for a 3way your first time out.  

Those tweeters are only rated at 15watts rms!!! 
Here is a link to help you calculate power handling. 
http://sound.westhost.com/lr-passive.htm

Are you planning on going with an active or passive crossover?


----------



## alexgmoon (Apr 22, 2010)

I am going to use a passive crossover, my brother is going to build it for me (he is an electronic engineer). I might use some different tweeters, but I am trying to keep costs as low as possiable, but also keep the same brand of speakers.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Another welcome to The Shack..

I applaud the enthusiasm, but for a first project, any design from scratch, especially a three way, is really really difficult to get right. Probably the best illustration of what I'm talking about can be found in this link.

This is in no way trying to dissuade you from trying to build something, just that it might be good to start with a proven design for a first foray into this hobby.

JCD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with all thats been said above. Going with a proven design kit for starters would give you much better results Even if you are sure that you have the skills to build from scratch there is allot more to it that what you think in order to get it to sound right and you may be disappointed with the end result without some practice first.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are a few designs you can check out. http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

There are also some nice kits here as well. 
http://www.creativesound.ca/products.php?category=Kits

Matt


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Why a 3-way is fantastic speaker selecting drivers really doesn't work that way.

In a 3-way design the tweeter needs to have incredible off-axis response. To achieve this usually requires one that holds up without it's faceplate. The HiFi RTI is an example of this type of tweeter. 

The midrange needs to cover as much of 4khz to 500 hz as possible. The Dayton Midrange Dome is an excellent example of this.

The woofer need only reach 80hz since it is best to use a sub below that point. The Exodus Audio Anarchy is a great example of this. 

Some HiFi drivers has very poor quality assurance so you will need to test the drivers for excessive distortion before implementing. The HiFi RTI is an example of this with a 1/3 good rate.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Quite simply I suggest the bottom two drivers and a tweeter with good off-axis response. 

You'll want to use an active crossover between the midrange and woofer due to component costs at least. 

41hz sells amp kits that your brother could probably help you put together for power to help offset the cost of bi-amp or tri-amping depending on the way you go.


----------



## alexgmoon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies, I'm just getting some ideas together to try and put together a good set of speakers.


----------



## jcandy (Apr 27, 2010)

alexgmoon said:


> Hi, I am new to speaker building, and I am just bouncing some ideas around in my head for my first build.
> 
> I would like to build some tower speakers for cheap, and I would like them to be three way speakers.
> 
> ...


The SD1.1-a has a voltage sensitivity of 91dB, but the B3N has a sensitivity of only 81dB, so this is a very bad mid-tweeter pairing. The overall system sensitivity would be very low (< 81db). I've never heard of a B8N woofer, BTW.

Like most everyone else is telling you, start with a 2-way or an MTM. Its advice you will give to others if you stay with this hobby. If you really want a tower you could build the floorstanding version of this:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/BAMTM.html


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's one of my designs that works very well. Uses the Vifa XT25 tweeter. It's a three way full range sealed cabinet. 

I'm not telling you to use my speaker plans, just giving you a reference and that the Vifa XT25 driver, Usher 8945P, and SB acoustics 12 in driver work well together. 

The picture is not updated yet, it still shows the XT 25, CSS 125fr driver, and MB quart sub combination which also works very well. There are more driver combination's on the speaker drivers page or you can check out Zaph's site if you understand the TS parameters and how to match drivers.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

jcandy said:


> The SD1.1-a has a voltage sensitivity of 91dB, but the B3N has a sensitivity of only 81dB, so this is a very bad mid-tweeter pairing. The overall system sensitivity would be very low (< 81db). I've never heard of a B8N woofer, BTW.
> 
> Like most everyone else is telling you, start with a 2-way or an MTM. Its advice you will give to others if you stay with this hobby. If you really want a tower you could build the floorstanding version of this:
> 
> http://www.zaphaudio.com/BAMTM.html


I think jcandy is right if you plan to use a passive crossover. 

If you go active or digital crossover - I don't think it matters whether you choose 2 or 3 or 4 way. Sure, it's more complicated but you have much more control. Just make sure you have it all planned out beforehand as the others here are advising. Driver matches are critical, but not overly difficult to get correct.


----------

